# How do you tell if a cat is unhappy?



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Heya all. Just a quick question as stated in the title. How do you tell if a cat is generally unhappy in the long run? Sooty was always an outdoor car before we adopted her and since we moved house she has been indoors. She seems content but just wanted to know about any signs to look out for. Thankies


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, I haven't had experience of unhappy cats, but this link should be of some use to you :-

Is My Cat Unhappy? How to Tell if My Cat is Stressed? - Love Meow - for Ultimate Cat Lovers | Dog Time - Dog Blog Network

Hope this helps


----------



## jomary-austin (Apr 9, 2009)

If she was really unhappy she'd probably be weeing everywhere and ripping the house up. Or she'd be lethargic, lacklustre and spending all her time sleeping. I think you would know. 

Is difficult turning an outdoor cat into an indoor one but not impossible as some of them really aren't keen on outdoors. Does she try to get out alot? Make sure she has lots of toys & stuff to keep her interest, Da bird is a great toy for exercise as well as a laser light, (used carefully). My indoor cats love long bits of string, boxes, feathers, playing chase or hide & seek with me and all sorts,they don't seem bored at all and never try to get out. The key is to keep changing the toys and inventing new games. Maybe she'd like a companion? (or maybe she really wouldn't!!! depends on the cat).


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the very fact you are just wondering if shes unhappy (i.e. youre not listing symptoms) means shes perfectly fine. When a cat is really unhappy, believe me, youll know it for sure. The symptoms are not exactly subtle.

I foster cats for rescue organizations, and the vast majority of these cats are out and out street cats and to date (touch wood) Ive never had one who hasnt been able to adjust to life indoors. I have had a few rescue cats who were out and out street cats who have needed access to my cat run or balcony run for an hour or so each day, but that has always been enough. For some of them just a sniff of fresh air when I hang the wash out is enough for them. I also have a window in my foster room that has thick mesh paneling on it when the weather permits (and the cats health permits) I open that window fully and they like to sit there and ka-ka-ka at the passing birds. Its like a substitute outdoors for them.

You said she seems contentwell, in my experience I would day she is content.


----------

